# oxalic acid recipe



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

this is just one reply i could find,but if you do a search you might find more.


Trickling formula is 100 ml water + 100 g sugar +7,5 g oxalic acid. That juice makes bees "dirty" and acid spreads on bee bodies.

The measure of oxalic acid has tested what is effective.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

here are the regulations in Canada, including a recipe

http://www.honeycouncil.ca/users/folder.asp?FolderID=5204

Dave


----------



## Janice Lane (Feb 5, 2006)

Is 7,5g the same as 7.5g? Or is it 35 grams?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Janice,

it's 7.5
it ends up being something in the neighborhood of a 3.5% solution of OA to syrup
how would you get 35 grams out of it?

read here

http://www.algonet.se/~beeman/research/oxalic/oxalic-0-nf.htm 

Dave

[edit] oh wait, I'm sorry, I see you got it from the link I posted
they gave a recipe for OA and syrup rather than giving the amounts of water, sugar and OA separately
you want 3.5% as much OA as you have syrup, which is what you end up with with all these recipes regardless of how they are presented

[ January 26, 2007, 06:21 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

ALSO
1 kg sugar
1 kg water
73 g OA anhydrate.
Trickle 50ml

A double batch of above nearly fills 1 gallon container. Double batch is almost a 5 # bag of sugar and would have about a half gallon of water. Figuring out the 73 g of OA needs a scale as I have not measured it out using a cup.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

nursebee

I would point out, the stuff has no shelf life
I'm just a hobbiest so that would be to much for me
I think that's where the confusion comes in, is recipes that result in a different amount in the end

Dave

(disclaimer: I vaporize the stuff)


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know?

This fall i took the remains and just dumped it on the grass in the yard. 

What impact would that have on other things like birds, worms, dogs?

Where is the right place to dispose of it ? Because i suspect this wasn't!
Cheers


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

Down a drain that is linked to a sewer would be the safest place that I can thinks off.

Tony


----------



## middlesattrefarm (Jan 3, 2007)

I was told to nutralize the acid first by mixing with ground ag lime. I also dumped the remainder out after that and the grass did not appear to be effected.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

dirt or sewer water would neutralize it pretty quickly, just don't pour it near a plant you like
(look for some poison ivy







)

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Dave,

I checked out your OA evaporator on your site....someones a machinist!

You just hook up the +,- terms of a 24V and how long does it take to evaporate?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

one of many hat's I've worn
it's a handy skill to have
mine is an automotive glow plug so it takes 12 volts
I leave it hooked up for 2 minutes

Dave

[ February 01, 2007, 03:20 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------

